# Skimmer



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.reefsupplycanada.com/cad-lights-150-gallon-conic-protein-skimmer-tia-1150/

Or

http://www.saltysupply.com/Reef-Octopus-NWB-200-8-Internal-Pr-p/oc3502.htm


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Doesn't look like the CAD would support a 150G


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Advanced Reef Aquatics is stocking the CAD line. It's priced slightly higher then your link but you would save money when you account for shipping.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Reef Octopus! and you can buy locally in case you have warranty issues. 
Have had 3 of these skimmers - work horses and quiet! Great customer service!
Cad skimmer's I know nothing about and have read no reviews on.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

I use a reef octopus as well and love it! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

If Flavio Sells it.... Id trust it 100%.

Alot of stores sell whatever is Hot, Flavio sells what Works.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Reef octopus, go see flavio he will hook you up


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

kies1 said:


> Reef octopus, go see flavio he will hook you up


If you go there you will be able to do a side by side comparison.


----------



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the input! 

Is flavio advance reef aquatics? 

By the way, the only reason why im looking for a new one us because my pump broke in my Aquaeuro skimmer. Do you know if the protein skimmer is considered garbage if the pump breaks? Or can i save it? This skimmer consits of 3 pumps and one broke


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

royy said:


> Thanks for the input!
> 
> Is flavio advance reef aquatics?
> 
> Yes


----------



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/tz-ps9010/Tunze+DOC+Protein+Skimmer+-+9011.html

Would you guys reccomend this?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

F.Y.I.....

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43842


----------

